# best oil ? 5w-30 fully synthetic.



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Well the car is a year old an I'm starting as I mean to go on by changing my engine oil an filter every year. Its just below max at the minute,but for the sake of a few quid (an peace of mind) I have decided to do oil an filter annualy. Any opinions on brand or best quality ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I use lucas oil, after being told to use it buy a Family friend who has worked on all cars from Ferrari to Austin. When i get my own oil, that's all i use. There are some good tips on opie oils site.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Shell Helix 5w30 for me


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I think BMW used Castrol at one point :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Motul is best available oil at the moment in my opinion


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

oh no not this old chestnut again!

ul get all sorts of answers mate  everyone has a different opinion.

Here's mine: I use Miller oils which was recommended by my mechanic who has been a mechanic for 30+ years.

They are also a small British company, so Im supporting the little man! 

How many miles to u do a year out of interest?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I stick in the best of what's recommended by the manufacturer. Which turns out to be Castrol Magnatec A1/A5 in my case. Better than the Ford Formula F in my opinion.

http://www.ford.co.uk/OwnerServices...strolProfessionalProducts/CastrolMagnatec5w30

For a BMW, god knows? Do they have a similar "BMW Recommends?"


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

-PJB- said:


> I stick in the best of what's recommended by the manufacturer. Which turns out to be Castrol Magnatec A1/A5 in my case. Better than the Ford Formula F in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.ford.co.uk/OwnerServices...strolProfessionalProducts/CastrolMagnatec5w30
> 
> For a BMW, god knows? Do they have a similar "BMW Recommends?"


Where do you buy yours from? Need to get some, but didn't see any of the 'Professional' Magnatec oil at the weekend.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Where do you buy yours from? Need to get some, but didn't see any of the 'Professional' Magnatec oil at the weekend.


I don't know if it's different, but I went for this stuff:

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-754-cas...synthetic-engine-oil-recommended-by-ford.aspx

From halfords, got 5l for about 40 quid, in a 4l and 1l. (1l was the rip off!)

From what I can see, the professional is 208l, 60l or 1l "customer top up packs"


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

only change your oil annually? :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

If its the BM i would go with the variable service its on oils have advanced since the old mk1 fiesta days.

I used Mobil1 in the BM.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

I only use castrol in mine and the misses BM and change every 7k miles.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For your 5 series, it should be Castrol for your car; on the other hand mobil 1 is not a bad oil, the esp version.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

As long as it meets LLO4 (BMw spec) then Im sure you will be fine. If you have a DPF then ensure its low ash oil as this helps pro long the dpf

mine takes 7.5 litres and I got national autocentre to do mine for £50 (castrol edge 5w30 LLO4). theres no way I could have got 8 litres oil and filter for £50 at that time. And yes I did watch them like a hawk when they were changing the oil :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Simple answer: Ask opieoils.

Longer answer: Castrol magnatec is bog standard cheap fully-synthetic engine oil, I'd say castrol edge, or one of the ester based oils like motul, fuchs, silkolene etc.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've used Motul oils for the last couple of years and they've performed brilliantly.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

traplin said:


> I only use castrol in mine and the misses BM and change every 7k miles.


lol i change mine every 5k  but im anal about it.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Low ash 5/30 fully synthetic every 6k or six months would be the kindest for your motor

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

last oil change castrol edge 5w 30, burnt a little oil. this time i've used mobil 1 5w 30 which is still llo4, and it's not used a drop and a bit cheaper than the castrol:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Just done my 6k change and the mpg improved straight away, just goes to show how quickly oils lose their lubricity(if that's a real word)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I stick with what BMW recommend which is Castrol. Edge 5W-30 LL04 for my 320d. Believe mine's the same engine as yours.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cheers boys.may take a go of mobil 1 esp or castrol edge.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

avit88 said:


> oh no not this old chestnut again!
> 
> ul get all sorts of answers mate  everyone has a different opinion.
> 
> ...


9000 a year roughly.no more than 10,thats for sure.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

silverback said:


> cheers boys.may take a go of mobil 1 esp or castrol edge.


Mobil one is a good oil, Personally I would stick with castrol edge on your BMW, i;m sure BMW place this oil in there cars when servicing through the main dealers, it's good oil, and does not burn much.

I have this oil in mine.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

It was Mobil i got in mine from BMW in Glasgow


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Fuchs Titan race pro s ester synthetic for me. Pricey but supposed to be one of the best oils money can buy.

Sent from my HTC using Tapatalk


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Castrol edge for me.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Mobil 1 ESP in my 320d. Castrol edge works out more expensive (IMO) as its only sold in 4 litres. 

Halford sometimes have 20% off Mobil 1 oils so makes it as cheap as online suppliers but without the postage.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

silverback said:


> cheers boys.may take a go of mobil 1 esp or castrol edge.


Out of the two, buy the castrol edge (not the sport version either). It's a better oil than the mobil 1.

I'd still say order some silkolene/fuchs from opieoils but if you want something more readily available it's the castrol edge :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> I think BMW used Castrol at one point :thumb:


That is correct Cooper S Recemmended Castrol Edge sport 05w to 30w i then switched to hallfords FS that does my BMW 330D as well 05w to 30w as have trade card and much cheaper, even the dealers are not using castrol had been in a local dealer and the recommend castrol by BMW but Mobil bulk they use as will be cheaper


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have never, ever bought "special" or "better" oil for any car I have ever owned...

Just by the rating as per the manual, and the cheapest one that meets that standard...

I always have a wee chuckle when I see car/bike adverts with something like "always use Mobile 1 oil".... 

Just my 2p

:thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

check on ebay, asda online and amazon for good deals on castrol edge...oh and halfords from time to time


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I have never, ever bought "special" or "better" oil for any car I have ever owned...
> 
> Just by the rating as per the manual, and the cheapest one that meets that standard...
> 
> ...


Maybe fine for the road, but on track I think you'd probably want the best possible oil if you're keeping the revs up constantly.


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Maybe fine for the road, but on track I think you'd probably want the best possible oil if you're keeping the revs up constantly.


that's the thing though...some people do not believe that 1 oil is better than the other provided they both say they meet the same specification on the bottle!
Up to the owner in the end.

The odd £20 more for the peace of mind knowing that I've put the recommended or top brand in is why I stick with certain brands.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Maybe fine for the road, but on track I think you'd probably want the best possible oil if you're keeping the revs up constantly.


Honeslty... you and this "track" that is your answer to everything...

RS6 is a good car - RP reply - not on a track

I use normal oil - RP reply - not good for a track

It's sunny today - RP reply - not on this track

How about this colour - RP reply - won't look good on a track

track, track, track.....I'm starting to think you have never been on a track!!!

:lol:



Each to their own, but as I say, I've never had any issues, low revs, high revs, turbo, bikes, supercharged, V4, V6, V8, road, track, field, river...

:driver::driver:

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I've heard it's best to get an Esther based oil?


I'm going for Fuchs in mine next, or motul


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

20% off Castrol Edge at Halfords - just paid £36 for 4 litres of 5w/30 to 504.00 spec VW. 5% extra Quidco discount 

Seemed a decent price


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds expensive for castrol


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Honeslty... you and this "track" that is your answer to everything...
> 
> RS6 is a good car - RP reply - not on a track
> 
> ...


Hey, any colour your cars are in never look good anywhere, let alone the track 

I don't see why skimping on oil is any different to skimping on anything else, tyres, brakes, etc etc 

I sure as crap wouldn't have run the m3 without ester oil around brands, 350z is too slow for the track 

Just because you've had no issues so far, doesn't mean that you won't, nor does it mean that others haven't. I'm guessing also, it depends on the state of tune also, whether you want upgraded oil or not.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

the question is should u mix oils??? ie same spec Eg 5w40 but different brands??


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> the question is should u mix oils??? ie same spec Eg 5w40 but different brands??


I don't think a tiny bit hurts, however, you don't really want to be mixing fully, semi and mineral as far in any large quantities as i'm aware?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

alot of u are saying that a manufacturer recommends a certain oil ( in most cases castrol) but i believe they only recommend it due to the deal they strike up with them at the time. 

i know vw recommend castrol now (says it on their oil caps) but doesnt on the mk4 golf i have.... 

if ur worried about price the Miller oil i buy is about £20 on ebay.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I don't think a tiny bit hurts, however, you don't really want to be mixing fully, semi and mineral as far in any large quantities as i'm aware?


but what about for the track... :tumbleweed:

:lol::lol::lol::lol:



:thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> but what about for the track... :tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


Weeeellll


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

avit88 said:


> alot of u are saying that a manufacturer recommends a certain oil ( in most cases castrol) but i believe they only recommend it due to the deal they strike up with them at the time.
> 
> i know vw recommend castrol now (says it on their oil caps) but doesnt on the mk4 golf i have....
> 
> if ur worried about price the Miller oil i buy is about £20 on ebay.


Surely if that's the only oil they've tested it on, maybe that's a factor too?


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

hhhm could be


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Junior Bear said:


> Sounds expensive for castrol


Other suppliers are more than £45 + shipping for the same, otherwise I would not have bought.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> but what about for the track... :tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


He wouldnt know


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

RisingPower said:


> Out of the two, buy the castrol edge (not the sport version either). It's a better oil than the mobil 1.
> 
> I'd still say order some silkolene/fuchs from opieoils but if you want something more readily available it's the castrol edge :thumb:


cheers mate.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

do people generally have to top up their oil?

Since I've been buying good/newer cars I've not experienced any of them burning oil, or oil level dropping.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dixondmn said:


> do people generally have to top up their oil?
> 
> Since I've been buying good/newer cars I've not experienced any of them burning oil, or oil level dropping.


You ain't got a R56 Cooper S i see it drinks the stuff like petrol BMW hardly uses a drop:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

castrol edge was on the shelf in costco last week, cant remember price though but will have a look at the weekend


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm a big advocate of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, which, for 5 litres with the filter I need, arrives from Opie oils for about 41 quid delivered, which makes it a bargain. I noted that an American chap had done some chemical analysis I on various oils and concluded that Mobil 1 had very high levels of a chemical which is included for engine protection...I can't remember the website, or the name of the chemical, but it fared better than Fuchs and motul, not sure about castrol edge.
I think they're probably all perfectly good to use, but change them regularly.
Given it costs £70 to fill up these days, why leave £40 pounds worth of oil in the car for 20000 miles? It stumps me. Apparently all the mechanics see turbo failures on the cars where the owners have gone for the 'long-life' servicing schedules.
I use long life oil, but change it every 10k, absolute max.
HTH.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Russ and his BM said:


> I'm a big advocate of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, which, for 5 litres with the filter I need, arrives from Opie oils for about 41 quid delivered, which makes it a bargain. I noted that an American chap had done some chemical analysis I on various oils and concluded that Mobil 1 had very high levels of a chemical which is included for engine protection...I can't remember the website, or the name of the chemical, but it fared better than Fuchs and motul, not sure about castrol edge.
> I think they're probably all perfectly good to use, but change them regularly.
> Given it costs £70 to fill up these days, why leave £40 pounds worth of oil in the car for 20000 miles? It stumps me. Apparently all the mechanics see turbo failures on the cars where the owners have gone for the 'long-life' servicing schedules.
> I use long life oil, but change it every 10k, absolute max.
> HTH.


Agreed. Why cheap out on the oil when its critical an hardly expensive.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Russ and his BM said:


> I'm a big advocate of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, which, for 5 litres with the filter I need, arrives from Opie oils for about 41 quid delivered, which makes it a bargain. I noted that an American chap had done some chemical analysis I on various oils and concluded that Mobil 1 had very high levels of a chemical which is included for engine protection...I can't remember the website, or the name of the chemical, but it fared better than Fuchs and motul, not sure about castrol edge.
> I think they're probably all perfectly good to use, but change them regularly.
> Given it costs £70 to fill up these days, why leave £40 pounds worth of oil in the car for 20000 miles? It stumps me. Apparently all the mechanics see turbo failures on the cars where the owners have gone for the 'long-life' servicing schedules.
> I use long life oil, but change it every 10k, absolute max.
> HTH.


think the turbo thing is mainly due to the fact that most ppl dont allow them to slow down and stop spinning and just switch the engine off as soon as they stop therefore removing the oil from inside them creating wear! but ur right also!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> Surely if that's the only oil they've tested it on, maybe that's a factor too?


Nope, he is right, it is who ever they strike a deal with. VAGs actually use Fuchs when filled at the factory!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Dixondmn said:


> do people generally have to top up their oil?
> 
> Since I've been buying good/newer cars I've not experienced any of them burning oil, or oil level dropping.


i think this is just down the engine as me and my sis both have 1.6 mk4 golfs but different engine codes and hers drinks oil and mine has never used a drop...


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Russ and his BM said:


> I'm a big advocate of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, which, for 5 litres with the filter I need, arrives from Opie oils for about 41 quid delivered, which makes it a bargain. I noted that an American chap had done some chemical analysis I on various oils and concluded that Mobil 1 had very high levels of a chemical which is included for engine protection...I can't remember the website, or the name of the chemical, but it fared better than Fuchs and motul, not sure about castrol edge.
> I think they're probably all perfectly good to use, but change them regularly.
> Given it costs £70 to fill up these days, why leave £40 pounds worth of oil in the car for 20000 miles? It stumps me. Apparently all the mechanics see turbo failures on the cars where the owners have gone for the 'long-life' servicing schedules.
> I use long life oil, but change it every 10k, absolute max.
> HTH.


There's currently a lot of oil analysis over on SXOC. Turbo'd cars oil is perhaps more critical. Here they've analysed used samples of oil. from the results, any of the Ester synthetics would be the ones I'd go for, that meet the designated standard. The used oil analysis shows how well the oils resist shear over time and how the additives change. Most oils are fine for 3000 miles, and a good Ester, in the 200sx at least is good for at least 9000 miles, probably a lot more, where some 'fully synth' oils were worrying after 4500 miles. 6000 miles is the accepted change on a tuned 200sx.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have this in the Subaru and it is really good stuff http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68973-s...5w-30-premium-fully-synthetic-engine-oil.aspx


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RisingPower said:


> Surely if that's the only oil they've tested it on, maybe that's a factor too?


sure you do not put a pile of drag (queen) in yours?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Ross said:


> I have this in the Subaru and it is really good stuff http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-68973-s...5w-30-premium-fully-synthetic-engine-oil.aspx


Thats what i'm going to try next month when i get a quick oil and filter change.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

What do people think of these new Millers Nanodrive oils?

No specs/approvals on the info on Opie but they're damned expensive and the blurb talks the talk...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

if its MIllers it will be **** hot. Is it for sports cars!?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Castrol or mobil 1, as long as the spec approval is right for your BMW Silverback, nothing to worry about, the problem is castrol is sold in 4 litres, where mobil is sold in 5 litres.

As of millers I have heard things about them, but never tried their oil in my car.

I would stick with castrol or Mobil oil.


----------

